# Google Calendar sharing with Entourage



## Irish2417 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am currently trying to share a google calendar within an Entourage account. Sharing a 2 calendars in Entourage is quite simple but I am wondering if Entourage can view a calendar created in google? There are a few advanced options that I tried but none seem to work. This may not be possible but I am curious. 

If this does not work, another option would be to view a calendar online (not through Entourage). I saw a video on this but have not tried it yet.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Google has some very detailed instructions for setting up your programs to work with their services. The best thing is to goto Google's FAQ/support site for the service you want and look at what they have.


----------

